# Auguri Danalto!!!! Buon Compleanno!!!



## Artrella

*    Auguri cara Daniela!!!!!    *

Questo è per te

“Mentre tu hai una cosa, questa può esserti tolta.
Ma quando tu la dai, ecco, l’hai data.
Nessun ladro te la può rubare.
E allora è tua per sempre”.​
(J. Joyce)

For you


----------



## DDT

Auguri, Daniela...per una volta non sono in ritardo!

Ma....e la torta?????   

DDT


----------



## belén

Hola!!

Have a great birthday and may all your candle wishes come true *ASAP*!!!!!!


----------



## te gato

Yee-haw!!

Wishing you all the best on your 
very special day..Your Birthday!!!

tg


----------



## lsp

*Happy, Happy Birthday, Danalto, ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lancel0t

Happy Birthday Danalto, hope you'll enjoy your day.


----------



## walnut

Auguri Daniela!!!  Walnut


----------



## Eugin

Tanti auguri, Dany!!!!! I hope you had had a very special birthday!!! and that this new year brings you much happiness!!!!!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## danalto

thank you thank you thank you!
I had a wonderful BD...'cause I didn't switch on the pc! 
No work, no stress, just wandering around...here in Rome is too hot these days, so...WELCOME LAZINESS! lol


----------



## Alfry

tanti auguuuuuri a teeeeeeeeeeeeee
tanti auguuuuri a teeeeeee
tanti auguuuuuri Danieeeeeeeela
tanti auuuguuuuuuuriiii aaaaaa teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

clap clap clap clap


----------



## lsp

danalto said:
			
		

> ...just wandering around...here in Rome...


Perfection, I am envious! Glad it was happy and stressfree!


----------

